# Moccamaster suddenly watery



## malkyvich (Jan 25, 2019)

I'm writing on behalf of my friend who has been brewing with a moccamaster and encore for 9 months with good results but suddenly the coffee is very watery.

I tried brewing with the equipment with the same results.

I have the same setup and settings and mine brews fine

Water temperature seems fine, no obvious faults in the grind or moccamaster.

Truely baffled! Any ideas?


----------



## Zephyp (Mar 1, 2017)

Tried different coffees? Checked water temperature?


----------



## malkyvich (Jan 25, 2019)

Zephyp said:


> Tried different coffees? Checked water temperature?


 Hi yes, the water temperature seems to be fine and I've tried various coffee.

I used the same method as I use at home but can't see to figure it out.

Technivorm are sending out a new bracket and will replace the machine if necessary.

Just strange that it happened suddenly.

Thanks for the reply


----------

